# MAC Charged Waters (scent)



## lara (Dec 12, 2006)

Please place all your *Charged Waters* product images in this thread, please!

Pictures only, so please keep chatter in the Charged Waters colour story thread.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 19, 2007)




----------

